# يا مسلمين يا روحين



## ميرنا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

*يا مسلمين يا روحين*

كان فى اتنين مسحين مشين انهرده فى الشارع  واحد فضل يعاكس فيهم وفى الاخر رد وقال اللهم انى صائم فسرو دى اى دينكم هيه دى الاحترام واتنين مش لبسين لبس وحش 


فسرو دى


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (16 أكتوبر 2005)

ميرنا ... 
كيف حالك ؟ 

إن شاء الله بخير ؟


اعذريني لأني مافهمت عليكي 


تقصدين  إن في بنتين مسيحيات ماشيين وشاب مسلم عاكسهم وبعدها قالهم اللهم إني صائم ؟ ؟


----------



## ميرنا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

ايوا يا مسلم انا نفسى افهم حاجه انتو تغلطو وتقولو الهم انى صائم


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (16 أكتوبر 2005)

لا يا ميرنا 

هذي مش مسبه أو يغلط

احنا نقول اللهم إني صائم عشان نحافظ على صيامنا  والله اعلم هو شنو نيته وصيامه ؟

لان بوضح لك شي في البدايه الي سواه هذا المسلم الي ذكرتيه من أساسه غلط لأن عندنا المسلم إذا شاف بنت ماشيه عليه انه يغض البصر ومايعاكسها والمسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

وانا اييد الاخ ( مسلم والحمدلـله ) 

كون الشخص مسلم لا يعني انه لا يغلط 

ولا يعني ان غلطه يعود الى دينه 

ارجو ان تفهو هذا الشئ


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2005)

اكيد بنفهم هذا الشئ و الشئ نفسه بالنسبة للمسيحيين اذا تعثر احدهم لا يعني الكل يعثر... شكرا اختي من اجل التنبيه على هذا الموضوع الذي بطريقة او اخرى قد جلب النظر الى موضوع الكمال و عدم التعثر



الرب يباررك و يحفظك من كل شر و شبه شر


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> لا يا ميرنا
> 
> هذي مش مسبه أو يغلط
> 
> ...


كلام حلو جدا ونتمى ان يصبح واقعا


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

الحمدالله واقع وفي  اسلامهم صحيح ومسلمين مو بس اسم


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> الحمدالله واقع وفي  اسلامهم صحيح ومسلمين مو بس اسم


هذا الكلام بتقوله لواحد اروبي
مو لواحد عربي 
مابدنا شعائر تحكى بل تطبق
ولكن ويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
المنهج خطأ فمن اين نبدأ


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

اذا شفت ناس يافريد تدعي الاسلام وافعالها بريء الاسلام منها فهذا مش إسلامنا ومنهجنا صح الحمدالله قول وعمل


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> اذا شفت ناس يافريد تدعي الاسلام وافعالها بريء الاسلام منها فهذا مش إسلامنا ومنهجنا صح الحمدالله قول وعمل


نعم كلامك صحيح100%
ماعدا المنهجية


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

الحمدالله صحيح 100%


----------



## استفانوس (17 أكتوبر 2005)

مسلم والحمدلـله قال:
			
		

> الحمدالله صحيح 100%


اكرر
ماعدا المنهجية


----------



## مسلم والحمدلـله (17 أكتوبر 2005)

النور واضح


----------



## صوفيا (17 أكتوبر 2005)

المنهجيه صحيحه 100%


----------



## استفانوس (18 أكتوبر 2005)

صوفيا قال:
			
		

> المنهجيه صحيحه 100%


 دليل واحد
واعطيكم الف


----------



## Zayer (19 أكتوبر 2005)

> دليل واحد
> واعطيكم الف



اوكي  

احنا موعدين منذ ايام الرسول صلى الله عليه واله  

بظهور منقد الى البشرية يملاء الارض قسطا و عدلا كما ملئة جورا و ظلما 

وهذا المنقد يظهر في اخر الزمان وهو من نسل الرسول صلى الله عليه واله 

وهو الامام الثاني عشر من سلسلة الايمة المعصومين الطاهرين 

ولد منذ 1171 سنة  وهو عايش الى يومنا هذا وموجود  ولكن لا احد يعرف اين هو 

ولكنه قد يظهر الى بعض المؤمنين في بعض المواقف ولكنهم لا يعرفوه الا بعد ان يذهب 

وقد ظهر في مواقف كثيرة حتى في زمننا هذا  و هذا دليل على وجوده وعلى انه حي يرزق 

وقد نصت الروايات عن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله و عن بعض الايمة عليهم السلام 

عن علامات لظهوره  وهذي العلامات تحقق الكثير منها في زمننا هذا مما يعني ان ظهوره قريب 

ومن بعض هذي العلامات التي تحققت 

1 -تشبّه الرجال بالنساء والنساء بالرجال .

2-واكتفى الرجال بالرجال والنساء بالنساء .

3-وركبت ذوات الفروج السروج .

4-قُبلت شهادات الزور وردّت شهادات العدول.

5-واستخف الناس بالدماء وارتكاب الزنا وأكل الربا .

ومن العلامات التي لم تظهر الى الان 

1- خروج السفياني من الشام .

2-وقتل غلام من آل محمد بين الركن والمقام اسمه محمد بن الحسن النفس الزكية .

3-خسف بالبيداء .

4-وجاءت صيحة من السماء بانّ الحق فيه وفي شيعته ( اي المنقد ) 


وهذا لمزيد من المعلومات http://mowswoat-suhofe-alltyybeyyn.org/0014almhade/almhdewb/almhade14m.html


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

صديقي
اولا 
كل ماتحدثت عنه موجود في الكتاب المقدس
ثانيا
انت انسان فاهم ووعاعي 
تقول الحكمة 
الحقيقة التي تحتاج الى برهان فهي حقيقة ناقصة
من هذا كيف لعقلك ان يقبل مثل هذا الكلام بل كيف للسانك ان ينطق به
اذا كان من القران وهو على حد ظنكم كتاب مكنون قصص باطلة بالدليل والبرهان
وقد تحدثنا بيسير منها
فكيف تاتي بااساطير وثنية
لايعترف فيها الاقلة من الاسلام
على شكل مثل ودعم الترهيب الخلقي
ارجع لربك واسال من كل قلبك
ان يظهر ذاته لك


----------



## Zayer (19 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> صديقي
> اولا
> كل ماتحدثت عنه موجود في الكتاب المقدس
> ثانيا
> ...



وين في الكتاب المقدس جيب لي من وين 

وانت تقول <فكيف تاتي بااساطير وثنية> 

اذا كانت اساطير وثنية كيف صارت عندكم في الكتاب المقدس تبعكم ؟ 

<<لايعترف فيها الاقلة من الاسلام>> 

لا,  جميع المسلمين يعترفون بها ويؤمنون بهذا المنقد 

ولكن الاختلاف ان بعضهم يؤمن بأنه شخص مجهول يولد في اخر الزمان ولم يكن مولود 

والطرف الاخر و الي انا منه  ( الشيعة )  يؤمنون بأنه ولد وهو موجود   

هذا الفرق 

بعدين كيف تصير اساطير وثنية 

وهي عمرها اكثر من 1400 سنة 

وقد تحققت في زمننا هذا   

الا يعني ذلك على صدقها ؟ ؟


----------



## استفانوس (19 أكتوبر 2005)

اولا
ان اشرت للنبؤات انها موجودة في الكتاب المقدس
وعمرهااكثر من الفي سنة
ولم اقل ان الاساطير الوثنية التي تحدثت عنها 
هذا الشخص الموجود منذ 1400 سنةولم يراه احد
بين قوسين
بعد ان يفارقه
ارجو منك الموضوعية ياسيدي


----------



## Zayer (19 أكتوبر 2005)

> هذا الشخص الموجود منذ 1400 سنةولم يراه احد
> بين قوسين
> بعد ان يفارقه
> ارجو منك الموضوعية ياسيدي



ما فهمت وضح اكثر 

شنو يعني بد ان يفارقه   

و من هو الشخص الموجود منذ 1400 سنة ؟


----------



## عبدالله2 (25 أكتوبر 2005)

الله يهديكم الى الاسلام يامسيح


----------



## إن الاسلام دين حق (25 أكتوبر 2005)

شباب الصراحة انا جديد في المنتدى والصراحة اني فعلا زعلت من المواضيع التي تبشع صورة المسلمين
انا رح اوضح اكتر
هناك نوعان من المسلمين
1- مسلم قائم على الصلاة ويؤمن كل الايمان بالله 
2- مؤمن لا يصلي ولا يصوم ولا يقوم بأداء واجباته
نحن من النوع الاول 
وليس كل شخص موجود في هويته انه مسلم يعني انه مسلم في الحقيقة
اما دين المسيحية فهو دين محرف 
لانكم تعتقدون بأن سيدنا عيسى صلب ولكنه في الحقيقية لم يصلب بل هو شخص آخر يشبهه
والدليل على ذللك انا الله قادر على كل شيء فهو الذي خلقكم من نطفة ثم من علقة ...........
ارجوا مكن المسحيين والمسلمين مراعات الادب في الكلام
اما في هذا الموضوع المكتوب يظهر المسلمين وكأنهم كفره لا يعقلون 
ولكن في الحقيقية المسلمين ليسوا كذلك واقول ان هذا الكلام باطل
ولو ان احد من كبار الدين الاسلامي قرأ هذا الموضوع فسوف يدخلكم الدين الاسلامي
لانه هو دين الحق وكل دين نزل من قبله هو دين محرف 
والسلام دين دائم حتى فناء الارض والحياه


----------



## ميرنا (26 أكتوبر 2005)

احنا برده اللى نحترم اداب الحديث 



ماشى احنا بقا دينا محرف 


قولى بقا اتحرف امتى وفين وفين دليلك واى غرض التحريف


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2005)

إن الاسلام دين حق قال:
			
		

> شباب الصراحة انا جديد في المنتدى والصراحة اني فعلا زعلت من المواضيع التي تبشع صورة المسلمين
> انا رح اوضح اكتر
> هناك نوعان من المسلمين
> 1- مسلم قائم على الصلاة ويؤمن كل الايمان بالله
> ...


 
يا سلام.. اذا بتسأل اي مسلم يقولك احنا من النوع الاول...  اتعجب اذا كان هناك ناس من النوع الثاني ...



> اما دين المسيحية فهو دين محرف


 
رجعنا للكلام الانشاء الذي لا يعتمد على اي حقائق... اذا كان هو مزاج و بكيفك فانا اقولك ايضا ان القران ليس محرف فقط بل هو ب مزيف, اي لا يوجد صحيح له...




> لانكم تعتقدون بأن سيدنا عيسى صلب ولكنه في الحقيقية لم يصلب بل هو شخص آخر يشبهه
> والدليل على ذللك انا الله قادر على كل شيء فهو الذي خلقكم من نطفة ثم من علقة ...........


 
و الدليل قالولوا... هل انت عاقل؟؟؟ دليل عدم صلب الميح هو ان الله قادر؟؟؟






> ولو ان احد من كبار الدين الاسلامي قرأ هذا الموضوع فسوف يدخلكم الدين الاسلامي
> لانه هو دين الحق وكل دين نزل من قبله هو دين محرف
> والسلام دين دائم حتى فناء الارض والحياه


 
و الدليل قالولوا :d 

امتى تبطل من كلام الانشاء؟؟؟ باستطاعت اي واحد بان يقول الكلام الي يريده.. فانا اقول ان البوذية هو دين الحق وكل دين نزل من قبله هو دين محرف و البوذية دين دائم حتى فناء الارض والحياه...

امتى الصحوة يا رجل؟؟؟


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا ميرنا حبيبتي عالموضوع

زي ما قالوا اخواني المسلمين..مننا الصالح ..ومننا الطالح

وهدا هو كان محور الحديث..وانتم خرجتم منه..

عشان كدا ما رح اضيف عالكلام اللي تقولوه..

بس حبيت اشكرا ميرنا وارد عليها

وتقبلوا خالص حبي


----------

